# Red dead redemption 2



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

For those who haven't seen, rockstar have announced red dead redemption 2 in the last few days. And they have not long released the first teaser trailer






Due out Q2 next year, gonna be amazing. Was definitely my favourite game of the last generation, so this should be no different

Some other info is kicking about online, map is apparently enormous even by rockstars standards. It's also likely to be set before the previous installment

Should be good!


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

I never played the first one but this looks excellent!


----------



## Liam85 (Mar 25, 2015)

Loved the first one. Would be good if this had a similar online set up as GTA V.


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

Brian1612 said:


> I never played the first one but this looks excellent!


First one was excellent, well worth a go even now days

The online was good but an update caused a glitch they never fixed and destroyed the online completely. Luckily if they just use the gta 5 set up now days should be all good


----------



## DrEskimo (Jan 7, 2016)

Loved the first one. Well excited for this. 

Nothing about PC version, but they did well with GTA V on PC so hopefully it'll come. 

If not I'll be buying a console just to play it....! I bought a PS3 just for the Last of Us and that was well worth it so!


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Last of Us is something special. Maybe the game of the decade as far as I am concerned.


----------



## DrEskimo (Jan 7, 2016)

Agreed. Best game I have ever played. 

Want to play it again now....maybe I'll get a PS4 to play the remastered version and then have it ready for Red Dead...?

Wish I got one when they were £150 in Smyths!


----------



## mattcoupturbo (Aug 14, 2006)

I played Red Dead Redemption for far to long lol, going up into the woods to hunt animals and playing poker etc. What a classic it was, even more excited that they are bringing out a new one.


----------



## Farquhar (May 15, 2007)

It's not actually out until Autumn


----------



## Rían P (Jun 2, 2014)

I remember when Red Dead was coming out at the start. The build up was probably the best I ever seen for a game. I mind being soo excited for it, watching every new trailer and getting more and more excited for the release.

The game did not disappoint and is probably the best game i've ever played. Love it even yet!

Might buy an Xbox one just for this game


----------

